# Gun camo dipping



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to get my mossberg 500 dipped soon to a new pattern. The original pattern is wearing off pretty bad and I want to put some ultimate camp on it. Is there any place local that I can get this done? Or any place reasonable that anyone knows about? Any help is thanked.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I know a guy in Hocking County that does it. Not sure if that is close to Spencer.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you considered using a spray coating vs a dip?

I use Brownells spray finishes in the shop and have been very happy with the results.

I personally have the Aluma-Hyde II on my AR mag. The finish has held up for almost 3 years and shows no sign of wear through in the lower receiver engagement areas.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=11837/GunTechdetail/Brownells-Spray-On-Paint-Series


http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=11831/guntechdetail/Layering_Camo_Techniques_


----------

